# Hydor canister filter



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone used the Hydor canister filter?I'm buying a filter today and was going to buy another Eheim 2075 but noticed that the Hydor filters are 50% off at king eds.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Always been curious myself. It is their first foray into canisters though. Hydor has great customer service if that helps. For me it would have to be a whole lot cheaper than eheim. Though I would like to see how well they work myself.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes they are too new for me. I just got another Eheim 2075. It's a great filter and very well made.


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes i have two of them and they both work great! One 600 and one 450. Very quiet and very easy to prime. Lots of room for lots of different media. Media is also included! Only thing bad is the price of the replacement sponges and pads. Plus King Ed's seems to be the only store in the Lower Mainland who sells them. Great deal though.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Any big differences btwn the hydor versus the rena's?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

The Rena's have way too much by pass space.Also they get loud. I have an XP4 and like it but nothing like the Eheim 2075. Of course the Rena is cheaper but how often do you buy a filter?The Eheim is so damn silent.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

My 3 rena's are surprisingly quiet. They sit inside the stand in my living room and I don't even hear them.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

hi-revs said:


> My 3 rena's are surprisingly quiet. They sit inside the stand in my living room and I don't even hear them.


This. The Rena's are great - silent, and no priming!


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

I run an Eheim Classic 2217 and Eheim Ecco 60 on my 45g.... They're the best. Can't hear them at all.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

In my (admittedly limited) experience, Rena's are hit-and-miss noise wise. I've had quiet ones but I've also had pretty loud ones. The Eheim's (Pro 3's, in my case) have been much more consistent. I have never had a noisy one.


----------

